# Woodcock and Snipe



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
Is it too late for Woodcock and Snipe? Based on what I have been reading, it is past peak migration for both species. Anyone out there had any luck for Snipe and Woodcock this late in the year?
Creekrock


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

Took 5 Snipe on the 23rd of October...didnt see any after that...Killbuck


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

That is what I was afraid of. Thanks for the update.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

creekrock said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Is it too late for Woodcock and Snipe? Based on what I have been reading, it is past peak migration for both species. Anyone out there had any luck for Snipe and Woodcock this late in the year?
> Creekrock


we have shot woodcock while hunting pheasant in late november. im not an expert and have never targeted snipe or woodcock but i have shot woodcock and seen woodcock later in november later than now. woodcock are so little. not much meat. thats why we have never targeted them. and back when we shot them back in the late 70's n early 80's it was way colder earlier than it gets now. just find the right areas i guess its never too late. i have seen both woodcock n snipe in the marshes of sandusky bay area later than it is now.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I flushed a couple yesterday in southern Lorain county. Both were in alder thickets. They're still around.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Jumped 4 while pheasant hunting this past weekend

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

